# [HOWTO] Codificare un DVD nel formato divx con mplayer

## gutter

Codificare un DVD nel formato divx con mplayer

Utilizziamo la codifica a tre passaggi (un passaggio per l'audio e due per il video).

PRIMA FASE: RIPPING

Per rippare il DVD usiamo mencoder nel sequente modo:

```
mencoder dvd://1 -chapter 1-29 -alang it -oac copy -ovc copy -o out.avi
```

stiamo supponendo che il DVD sia composto da 29 capitoli e di voler rippare il primo title.

Per ricavare il valore esatto per l'opzione '-alang' è necessario usare mplayer nel seguente modo:

```
mplayer dvd://1 -v
```

SECONDA FASE: CODIFICA DELL'AUDIO

Per codificare l'audio usiamo lame:

```
mencoder -ovc frameno -o frameno.avi -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3:br=128:q=0:vol=8 out.avi
```

TERZA FASE: COME DETERMINARE I PARAMETRI PER IL CROPPING DEL VIDEO

Per determinare i parametri di cropping utiliziamo:

```
mplayer -vop rectangle=720:425:0:75 out.avi
```

per i valori di rectangle conviene iniziare con valori prossimi alla dimensione originale del DVD e poi adattarli alle proprie necessità.

QUARTA FASE: PROVA DI CODIFICA VIDEO

Passiamo adesso alla prova di codifica. Si noti che i valori del bitrate da inserire dopo vbitrate per fare in modo che il file totale possa essere masterizzato in un CD-R da 650, 700, 800 MB viene fornito da mplayer nella fase precedente.

```
mencoder -o /dev/null -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts \

vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1427:vhq:vpass=1:keyint=50 \

-vop scale=576:328,crop=693:425:20:75 out.avi
```

```
mencoder -o test.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts \

vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1427:vhq:vpass=2:keyint=50 \

-vop scale=576:328,crop=693:425:20:75 out.avi
```

QUINTA FASE: PRIMO PASSAGGIO DELLA CODIFICA VIDEO

Utilizzeremo come codec video lavc (libavcodec o ffmpeg). La righe di comando per la prima e la seconda passata sono le stesse alle precedenti, abbiamo aggiunto solo l'opzione 'mc 1' che specifica di utilizzare un keyframe ogni secondo per sincronizzare audio e video.

```
mencoder -o /dev/null -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts \

vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1427:vhq:vpass=1:keyint=50 \

-vop scale=576:328,crop=693:425:20:75 -mc 1 out.avi
```

SESTA FASE: SECONDO PASSAGGIO DELLA CODIFICA VIDEO

```
mencoder -o film.avi -oac copy -ovc lavc -lavcopts \

vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1427:vhq:vpass=2:keyint=50 \

-vop scale=576:328,crop=693:425:20:75 -mc 1 out.avi
```

A questo punto il file video è pronto. 

Disclaimer

Questo documento è stato scritto con lo scopo di poter effettuare il backup di un DVD regolarmente acquistato. L'autore non si assume nessuna responsabilità dell'uso che sarà fatto da terzi di tali informazioni. 

Edit: 16 Febbraio 2005: Corretto raw.avi in out.avi e -dvd 1 in dvd://1

Edit: 17 Febbraio 2005: Cambiata l'opzione '-alang 128' in '-alang it'

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Aggiunto ai post utilissimi sezione howto

 

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

salve, non riesco a trovare il valore da dare ad -alang nel primo passo per ottenere l'audio in italiano!!!

vi posto il log che esce se riproduco scegliendo da menu la lingua italiana:

```
AF_pre: af format: 2 bps, 2 ch, 48000 hz, little endian signed int

AF_pre: 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: requested format: 48000 Hz, 2 channels, Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian)

alsa-init: compiled for ALSA-1.0.6

alsa-init: got device=0, subdevice=0

alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: hw:0,0

alsa-init: pcm opened in block-mode

alsa-init: chunksize set to 1024

alsa-init: fragcount=16

alsa-init: got buffersize=65536

alsa1x: 48000 Hz/2 channels/4 bpf/65536 bytes buffer/Signed 16 bit Little Endian

AO: [alsa1x] 48000Hz 2ch Signed 16-bit (Little-Endian) (2 bps)

AO: Description: ALSA-1.x audio output

AO: Author: Alex Beregszaszi, Joy Winter <joy@pingfm.org>

AO: Comment: under developement

Building audio filter chain for 48000Hz/2ch/16bit -> 48000Hz/2ch/16bit...

[dummy] Was reinitialized, rate=48000Hz, nch = 2, format = 0x00000001 and bps = 2

[dummy] Was reinitialized, rate=48000Hz, nch = 2, format = 0x00000001 and bps = 2

Starting playback...

alsa-space: free space = 65536, status=140964968, prepared --

==> Found audio stream: 128

==> Found audio stream: 130

VDec: vo config request - 720 x 576 (preferred csp: Planar YV12)

Trying filter chain: vo

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.78:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO Config (720x576->1024x576,flags=0,'MPlayer',0x32315659)

VO: [xv] 720x576 => 1024x576 Planar YV12

VO: Description: X11/Xv

VO: Author: Gerd Knorr <kraxel@goldbach.in-berlin.de> and others

Xvideo image format: 0x32595559 (YUY2) packed

Xvideo image format: 0x59565955 (UYVY) packed

Xvideo image format: 0x32315659 (YV12) planar

Xvideo image format: 0x30323449 (I420) planar

using Xvideo port 69 for hw scaling

[xv] dx: 0 dy: 0 dw: 1024 dh: 576

*** [vo] Allocating mp_image_t, 720x576x12bpp YUV planar, 622080 bytes

[xv] dx: 0 dy: 0 dw: 1024 dh: 576

A:   0.1 V:   0.0 A-V:  0.033 ct:  0.049    1/  1   0%  0%  0.0% 0 0 99%

*** [vo] Allocating (slices) mp_image_t, 720x576x12bpp YUV planar, 622080 bytes

A:   0.1 V:   0.1 A-V:  0.010 ct:  0.050    2/  2   0%  0%  0.0% 0 0 99%
```

CHE FARE???

----------

## gutter

Prova a mettere:

```
-alang 128
```

mentre fai il paly del dvd e vedi se l'output è in italiano, oppure prova a toglierlo completamente per vedere se l'output di default è in italiano.

----------

## power83

ciao, gia' provato, in entrambi i casi e' in inglese!

anche mettendo 130.

anzi, a volte se provo a metterlo da linea di comando 128, mi seleziona in automatico il 130!!!

e' l'ultimo samurai il dvd che voglio fare backup

----------

## gutter

Per ora sto installando gentoo sul portatile e non posso aiutarti, oggi pomeriggio vedo e ti faccio sapere.

----------

## Neomubumba

@ gutter

Non so se ne hai voglia ma sarebbe molto interessante anche fare un HowTO per codificare in formato .ogm, che per di più utilizza solo formati opensource. Inoltre l'ogm permette di avere più tracce audio, i sottotitoli e teoricamente audio a 6 canali (ma non so se è possibile usufruirne con linux, qualcuno che ne sappia di più potrebbe magari correggermi).

Dico questo perchè l'unico tutorial che avevo trovato per farlo era per Winzozz

----------

## gutter

@Neomubumba:

Non conosco questo formato.  Quindi dato che per ora non ho molto tempo non penso se ne possa fare niente   :Sad: 

----------

## Neomubumba

@ gutter

Ti spiego cos'è il formato .ogm. In poche parole il formato video può essere sia DivX o Xvid (ma io propendevo per averlo codificato in Xvid), mentre il formato audio è ogg-vorbis che è simile al mp3 ma è migliore IMHO. Inoltre il formato ogg-vorbis permette di avere un audio a più canali. L'ogm inoltre supporta la divisione in capitoli, più tracce audio (non mi ricordo quale sia il limite) e i sottotitoli.

Adesso cerco magari qualche tutorial che possa spiegarlo meglio

----------

## gutter

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Adesso cerco magari qualche tutorial che possa spiegarlo meglio

 

E posta un link  :Smile: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Ciao gutter,

allora gogoolando ho ritrovato questi due link. In verità mi ero sbagliato una guida per linux c'è ma mi sebra dalle mie esperienze che qualcosa non mi andava benissimo.

Allora la guida a cui faccio riferimento è questa:

Backup di un DVD su un CD usando Linux ed il formato OGM

Ma questa usa come formato video libavcodec (che non se sia veramente migliore e se sia compatibile con windows, ma penso di si) e non l'Xvid ed inoltre l'audio codificato in ogg-vorbis non mi sembra che venga codificato a più canali, ma sinceramente non è specificato.

Questo è il link alla spiegazione di cos'è il formato OGM e spiega anche come farne uno ma sotto piattaforma WInzozz:

Ogg Vorbis Audio & Ogg Media Streams

Mentre quest'altro è un threads che spiega un po' di cose sull'OGM (ancora su piattaforma Winzozz):

OGM Faq & Tips

/me si chiede ma perchè mai ci sono più documenti su Winzozz che per Linux dato che è un formato Open Source? 

Spero di essere stato un po' esaustivo[/url]

----------

## mc619

[mezzoOT]

http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75222

Magari a qualkuno interessa il formato AAC per il "backup" del dvd... occupa la metà dell'ac3 con la stessa qualità audio e lo stesso numero di canali  :Very Happy: 

Certo nn lo si può decomprimere via hardware (ahhhh avere un ipod) ma tant'è...

Ciao

[/mezzoOT]

----------

## gutter

@Neomubumba: non appena ho due minuti ci do un'occhiata e ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

e a me che mi dite?

----------

## marchetto

Io faccio così:

USE="encode" emerge mplayer

emerge vobcopy normalize ogmtools vorbis-tools

mencoder -o -ovc copy -oac copy -aid 129 dvd://1

crea il file test.avi contenente i file vob del dvd, si può usare vobcopy quando mencoder fallisce (e viceversa), la sintassi è semplice.

mplayer -vc dummy -vo null -hardframedrop -ao pcm -aofile test.wav test.avi

Estrae l'audio da test.avi creando il file test.wav

normalize test.wav

Normalizza i livelli audio

oggenc -q3 -o test.ogg test.wav

Converte l'audio in formato ogg, -q3 è la qualità ed è un buon compromesso, aumentando la qualità aumentano le dimensioni del file audio a discapito della qualità video, annotarsi la dimensione del file audio e la durata, nel mio caso 62.6 Mb e 5814 secondi.

mplayer -vop cropdetect test.avi

Serve a calcolare le "vere" dimensioni del filmato, tagliando le bande nere ai lati.

si otterrà un output simile a questo:

crop area: X: 2..719 Y: 9..564 (-vop crop=718:554:2:10)15% 0,8% 0 0 49%

A noi interessano: 718, 554, 2, 10 annotarseli

bitrate=(dimensionefinale x 1048576)-(dimensioneaudio x 1048576)x8/1.0115/temposec/1000

Serve a calcolare il bitrate del video, nel mio caso (700 x 1048576)-(62.6 x 1048576) x 8 / 1.0115 / 5814 /1000 = 909

Ho scelto 700 perchè è la dimensione del cd dove masterizzerò il divx, 909 è il risultato approssimato per difetto. 

calcbpp.pl risoluzione 16/9 bitrate 25

calcbpp.pl è uno script che si può prendere dal cvs di mplayer, basta renderlo eseguibile, serve a calcolare la dimensione ottimale in pixel del nostro divx.

Parametri:

Risoluzione: quella ottenuta da "mplayer -vop cropdetect test.avi", nel mio caso 718x554

16/9 In genere i dvd sono in 16/9 ma potrebbero anche essere in 4/3.

bitrate: quello calcolato con l'equazione sopra

25: Numero di frame al secondo del filmato, sinceramente non so dire di più, i dvd credo siano sempre con 25 Frame/s, ma altri tipi di filmati potrebbero avere un framerate diverso.

L'output sarà simile a questo:

calcbpp.pl 718x554 16/9 909 25

Prescaled picture: 1021x554, AR 1.84

720x384, diff 7, new AR 1.88, AR error 1.69% scale=720:384 bpp: 0.132

704x384, diff -2, new AR 1.83, AR error 0.54% scale=704:384 bpp: 0.134

688x368, diff 5, new AR 1.87, AR error 1.41% scale=688:368 bpp: 0.144

672x368, diff -3, new AR 1.83, AR error 0.94% scale=672:368 bpp: 0.147

656x352, diff 4, new AR 1.86, AR error 1.09% scale=656:352 bpp: 0.157

640x352, diff -5, new AR 1.82, AR error 1.38% scale=640:352 bpp: 0.161

624x336, diff 3, new AR 1.86, AR error 0.75% scale=624:336 bpp: 0.173

608x336, diff -6, new AR 1.81, AR error 1.86% scale=608:336 bpp: 0.178

592x320, diff 1, new AR 1.85, AR error 0.37% scale=592:320 bpp: 0.192

576x320, diff -8, new AR 1.80, AR error 2.40% scale=576:320 bpp: 0.197

560x304, diff 0, new AR 1.84, AR error 0.06% scale=560:304 bpp: 0.214

544x288, diff 7, new AR 1.89, AR error 2.42% scale=544:288 bpp: 0.232

528x288, diff -2, new AR 1.83, AR error 0.54% scale=528:288 bpp: 0.239

512x272, diff 6, new AR 1.88, AR error 2.08% scale=512:272 bpp: 0.261

496x272, diff -3, new AR 1.82, AR error 1.08% scale=496:272 bpp: 0.270

480x256, diff 4, new AR 1.88, AR error 1.69% scale=480:256 bpp: 0.296

464x256, diff -4, new AR 1.81, AR error 1.70% scale=464:256 bpp: 0.306

448x240, diff 3, new AR 1.87, AR error 1.25% scale=448:240 bpp: 0.338

432x240, diff -6, new AR 1.80, AR error 2.40% scale=432:240 bpp: 0.351

416x224, diff 2, new AR 1.86, AR error 0.75% scale=416:224 bpp: 0.390

400x224, diff -7, new AR 1.79, AR error 3.22% scale=400:224 bpp: 0.406

384x208, diff 0, new AR 1.85, AR error 0.16% scale=384:208 bpp: 0.455

368x192, diff 8, new AR 1.92, AR error 3.83% scale=368:192 bpp: 0.515

352x192, diff -1, new AR 1.83, AR error 0.54% scale=352:192 bpp: 0.538

336x176, diff 6, new AR 1.91, AR error 3.45% scale=336:176 bpp: 0.615

320x176, diff -2, new AR 1.82, AR error 1.38% scale=320:176 bpp: 0.646

Bisogna controllare l'ultimo valore di ogni riga e si sceglierà quello più simile a 0.24 , nel mio caso:

528x288, diff -2, new AR 1.83, AR error 0.54% scale=528:288 bpp: 0.239

La risoluzione del mio filmato sarà 528x288

- mencoder -v -o /dev/null -oac copy -ovc lavc -vop scale=528:288,crop=718:554:2:10 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=909:vhq:vqmin=2:v4mv:vpass=1 -sws 2 test.avi

Primo passaggio, creerà il file divx2pass.log contenente informazioni per il secondo passaggio:

-vop scale=528:288 la risoluzione ottenuta con calcbpp.pl

crop=718:554:2:10 I valori ottenuti con "mplayer -vop cropdetect test.avi"

vbitrate=909 Il bitrate del video ottenuto con l'equazione.

mencoder -v -o test.divx -oac copy -ovc lavc -vop scale=528:288,crop=718:554:2:10 -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=909:vhq:vqmin=2:v4

mv:vpass=2 -sws 2 test.avi

Secondo passaggio, genera i file nostro divx contenente l'audio non compresso

ogmmerge -o titolo.ogm -A test.divx test.ogg

Genera il nostro file contenente il video e l'audio compressi

Si accettano consigli

----------

## gutter

Fai qualche passaggio in più ma credo che otterrai una qualità superiore al mio procedimento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho fatto uno script che esegue i passi di gutter automaticamente senza bisogno di specificare molto. Lo script lo trovate qui e si usa nel seguente modo:

```
Usage: ripencode <lang> <type audio> <size>

Where:

  <lang> is it, fr, en and de

  <type audio> is mp3 or ac3

  <size> is 1x650, 2x650, 1x700, 2x700, 1x800 and 2x800

Example

  ripencode it ac3 2x700
```

Scala l'immagine dell'80% da crop ma poi studiero' meglio questa cosa con il sistema di marchetto.

NOTA: il programma necessita di lsdvd (emerge lsdvd), inoltre lo sto provando ora domani vi faro' sapere se funziona e come funziona. Il programma ammette che esiste il device /dev/dvd (se non c'e' fate un link che punta al vostro device del dvd). Non viene fatto alcun test sui parametri d'entrata quindi attenzione.

26/02/2005 Nuova versione: calcola lo scale da solo in un modo (spero) piu' corretto, e aggiunto qualche check sui parametri in entrata

----------

## gutter

Davvero un ottimo lavoro  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

Prima di tutto: grazie a @gutter per l'howto e a tutti gli altri che hanno contribuito.

Ho un problema, questo l'errore:

```
 

mencoder -o -ovc copy -oac copy -aid 129 dvd://1

MEncoder 1.0pre5try2-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon/Celeron Foster 2401 MHz (Family: 8, Stepping: 4)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX supported but disabled

MMX2 supported but disabled

SSE supported but disabled

SSE2 supported but disabled

CPUflags: Type: 8 MMX: 0 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 0 SSE2: 0

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions:

Reading /home/luna80/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/luna80/.mplayer/codecs.conf': No such file or directory

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 73 audio & 180 video codecs

File not found: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Reading config file /home/luna80/.mplayer/mencoder: No such file or directory

font: can't open file: /home/luna80/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

File not found: 'copy'

Failed to open copy

Cannot open file/device.

Exiting...

```

presumo che sia dovuto al fatto che non trova dvd://1, anche perchè il mio lettore dvd non da segno di vita dopo che ho dato il comando.

ho provato a guardare il man di mencopy ma non mi ha aiutata molto.

ora mi viene un qualche dubbio,...io ho il dvd nel device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, non è che dovrei avere un device /dev/dvd (se si...beh non ce l'ho)?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed: 

qualcuno sa dirmi da cosa è dovuto il mio errore?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> ora mi viene un qualche dubbio,...io ho il dvd nel device /dev/cdroms/cdrom0, non è che dovrei avere un device /dev/dvd (se si...beh non ce l'ho)?   

 

Si questo mi pare ci sia bisogno, fai un link simbolico

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> qualcuno sa dirmi da cosa è dovuto il mio errore?

 

Ma stai cercando di fare il primo passo? se si non e' completa quella linea, quella giusta e'

```
mencoder dvd://1 -chapter 1-a_quanti_sono -alang it -oac copy -ovc copy -o out.avi
```

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si questo mi pare ci sia bisogno, fai un link simbolico
> 
> Ma stai cercando di fare il primo passo? 

 

si , mi sono bloccata già al primo passo, riproverò creando il link simbolico e modificando la riga.

grazie mille

----------

## pelon's

sia mplayer che mencoder hanno l'opzione 

```
-dvd-device <path to device> (DVD only)

 Override default DVD device name /dev/dvd.

```

(funziona anche nel caso avete già estratto tutto il dvd su filesystem)

anche a me dava un'errore ... ho riemergiato mettendo la use dvd

ciaociao

pelon's

----------

## luna80

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> sia mplayer che mencoder hanno l'opzione 
> 
> ```
> -dvd-device <path to device> (DVD only)
> 
> ...

 

ho letto solo ora la tua risposta: grazie.

cmq io avevo già la use dvd come flag, probabilmente il mio non è lo stesso tuo errore.

ho provato a dare il comando specificando il path del device ma non va, poi ho fatto come diceva @fedeli: ho creato un link simbolico e non va lo stesso (ho provato anche con il comando corretto) : sempre lo stesso errore.

 :Rolling Eyes:   mmm, e va beh ci guarderò dietro, intanto qualsiasi consiglio e sempre ben accetto. 

ciao

----------

## xoen

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ho fatto uno script che esegue i passi di gutter automaticamente senza bisogno di specificare molto. Lo script lo trovate qui e si usa nel seguente modo:
> 
> ```
> Usage: ripencode <lang> <type audio> <video format> <size>
> 
> ...

 

Ciao a tutti,

Qui c'è già uno script, però non l'ho controllato/provato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Qui c'è già uno script, però non l'ho controllato/provato.

 

Grazie per il post modifichero' il mio script calcolando lo scale come fa lui. Mi pare di capire pero' che il crop non lo faccia troppo automaticamente. Poi mi pare che il per il rip non cerchi automaticamente il titolo giusto.

----------

## xoen

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Qui c'è già uno script, però non l'ho controllato/provato.

 

C'è anche QUESTO  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *xoen wrote:*   

> C'è anche QUESTO 

 

Si gia' visto ma non mi piace perche' usa 2 programmi diversi per l'encoding (transcode e mencoder) e visto che io sono minimalista questo non mi piace. Inoltre i due programmi permettono solo di fare dvd->ogm io voglio che il mio alla fine permetta di fare tutto

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho provato a dare il comando specificando il path del device ma non va, poi ho fatto come diceva 
> 
> 

 

Hai provato usando /dev/hdX ? Se lo hai fatto prova anche da root.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> ho provato a dare il comando specificando il path del device ma non va, poi ho fatto come diceva 
> 
>  
> ...

 

ma io il dvd ce l'ho su /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 non su /dev/hdX,...scusa, ma magari non ho capito cosa intendi...

cmq ho provato a fare tutto anche da root. l'errore è sempre lo stesso.

----------

## gutter

@luna80:

Quello in genere è solo un link simbolico, ad esempio nel mio sistema:

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Mar  7 08:54 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../hdc

```

Vedi a cosa punta il tuo e prova.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @luna80:
> 
> Quello in genere è solo un link simbolico, 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

ah ok, ora ho capito, stasera provo! grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## G2k

AutoGK vince proprio non c'e' niente da fare...

----------

## luna80

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Shocked: 

```
ls -l /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 33 Jan  1  1970 /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 -> ../ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/cd

```

ehm...non so perchè ma sta cosa non mi piace molto,...o meglio non la capisco, chi mi può delucidare?

grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *G2k wrote:*   

> AutoGK vince proprio non c'e' niente da fare...

 

???

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehm...non so perchè ma sta cosa non mi piace molto,...o meglio non la capisco, chi mi può delucidare?
> 
> 

 

E' solo un'altra notazione che tiene conto della struttura hardware.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> ehm...non so perchè ma sta cosa non mi piace molto,...o meglio non la capisco, chi mi può delucidare?
> 
>  
> ...

 

ehm, ok,...e quindi? non c'è niente di sbagliato? non dovrei avere un /dev/hdX, come mi dicevi? come faccio per tentare di sistemare il mio errore? scusa, ma...mmm sono un pò confusa.

----------

## G2k

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *G2k wrote:*   AutoGK vince proprio non c'e' niente da fare... 
> 
> ???

 AutoGK e' facilissimo e fa certi encode che e' na crema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *G2k wrote:*   

> AutoGK e' facilissimo e fa certi encode che e' na crema 

 

Hai un link non mi pare ci sia in portage

----------

## G2k

ah, scusa mi sono scordato di dire che e' solo per windows  :Razz:  per fare gli encode infatti uso sempre windows perche' e' senza dubbio + facile.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *G2k wrote:*   

> ah, scusa mi sono scordato di dire che e' solo per windows  per fare gli encode infatti uso sempre windows perche' e' senza dubbio + facile.

 

Che bello fare le cose senza sapere che si sta facendo....  :Rolling Eyes:  hai provato acidrip o i vari fontend per transcode per giungere alla conclusione? Comunque quando faccio le cose mi piace capire quello che succede e una volta che hai capito ti assicuro che di difficile c'e' poco

Edit: senza scordare che se proprio fuori tema visto che questo e' un forum dedicato a linux (piu' precisamente gentoo)

----------

## gutter

@luna80: me lo sono chiesto come mai non hai il device e ancora non mi sono dato una risposta  :Shocked: 

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque quando faccio le cose mi piace capire quello che succede e una volta che hai capito ti assicuro che di difficile c'e' poco
> 
> 

 

....si ma finchè uno non fa il salto totale win-gentoo, vuole solo qualcosa che va (...più o meno... :Rolling Eyes:  ),e  non gli interessa sapere il perchè e il come. almeno questa è la mia opinione, e la mia situazione PRIMA che passassi definitivamente a gentoo.

@gutter: se non lo sai tu, io come posso arrivarci?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink:   va beh indago e se trovo faccio sapere, cmq grazie!

----------

## gutter

@luna80: hai un sistema udev puro, vero?

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> @luna80: hai un sistema udev puro, vero?

 

no, non uso udev io.

----------

## gutter

Allora prova a creare il device con mknod:

```
mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0
```

supponendo che il tuo dvd sia su primary slave.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Allora prova a creare il device con mknod:
> 
> ```
> mknod /dev/hdc b 22 0
> ```
> ...

 

ma io /dev/hdc ve l'ho già, ma nel mio caso è il masterizzatore, non il lettore dvd

```
ls -l /dev/hdc 

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 30 Mar  9 05:51 /dev/hdc -> ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd

```

dando un

```
$dmesg
```

vedo infatti che il mio lettore dvd è su hdb

```
...Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-119 0105, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PLEXTOR CD-R PX-W4824A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

```

----------

## gutter

Scusa pensavo fosse hdc (ero andato un poco a c**lo  :Wink:  ). Quindi il tuo lettore DVD viene riconosciuto come hdb e non viene creato il device?

Prova a lanciare il comando:

```
mknod /dev/hdb b 3 64
```

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a lanciare il comando:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
#mknod /dev/hdb b 3 64

mknod: `/dev/hdb': File exists

```

----------

## gutter

Scusa ma non avevi detto che non lo avevi quel file?  :Shocked: 

Crea un link simbolico a quel file:

```
# ln -s /dev/hdb /dev/dvd
```

Poi vedi se il tutto funziona.

----------

## luna80

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Scusa ma non avevi detto che non lo avevi quel file? 
> 
> Crea un link simbolico a quel file:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No, scusa mi sono solo spiegata male, quel file io lo avevo già.

Cmq ho fatto come mi hai detto ma l'errore è sempre quello.

<EDIT> usando il tuo comando ora va tutto, è il primo comando di marchetto che non va, e fedeli me lo aveva pure detto!!!  :Rolling Eyes:   no comment, grazie mille!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiornato lo script ora dovrebbe fare lo scale nel modo giusto. Trovate il link al file qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2127740.html#2127740 .

Prossimo passo e' dare la possibilita' di fare doppio audio con sottotitoli ma non ho ancora capito come si fa.

----------

